# Are there any walleyes in LaDue?



## lemanjoe (Mar 14, 2010)

After seeing an insane walleyes action on Pyma and Skeeter I question the existence of any walleyes in LaDue.
I have previously worked the lake top to bottom, trolling and casting anything from twister tails to spinners, artificial and natural bait,but cough only one 24 inch walleye exactly two years from now by the dam. I have no problem catching the pikes, bass or even crappies of decent sizes on the lake, but no walleyes (small or large). I have never seen small or smaller walleyes caught on the lake too.

Do they really stock walleyes in LaDue nowadays or it is just leftover from the glorious past? Appreciate any input.

Joe.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

White Perch love to eat the Walleye Eggs. Over many years, that would have a devastating effect on the Walleye population. Those White Perch need to be caught, removed from LaDue, and eaten. A lot of people complain about the huge population of the White Perch in LaDue - but few people want to catch them and eat them.


----------



## lemanjoe (Mar 14, 2010)

White perch can eat all the walleyes eggs they want. Walleyes do not breed in any of the OH lakes, but stocked. 
I do not have any problems keeping or/and eating white perch. I know how to cook them.

Joe


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Honest question,Joe,,,I ask ,,,is that a fact,that NO walleye breed in Ohio lakes??? I'm pretty sure that they do,, & I'm really not trying to single you out, or "spot"you ,,,,but, I am of the thought that they do, you know, the nets that ODNR put out in the spring,aren't they for harvest of milt&eggs?from the potentially breeders,,, and again I'm not picking at you ,just a 'lil blurry..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Walleye are still stocked at Ladue. See 2010 forecast PDF

ODNR QUOTE
_During 2008 both walleye (157,908 one-inch fingerlings) and channel catfish (5,408 nine-inch yearlings) were stocked by the Division of Wildlife at LaDue Reservoir. *LaDue Reservoir is stocked annually with walleye* and during even-numbered years with channel catfish in an effort to diversify and improve the fishery._

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryId/733/Excellent-Fishing-Opportunities-at-LaDue-and-Mogadore-Thanks-to-Partnership.aspx


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

2009 article about White Perch at Ladue and how to cook them.

There actually is a big commercial market for the white perch netted in Lake Erie.

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2009/08/white_perch_plague_ladue_angle.html


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

They are in there and hard to locate. I got a 24 " about two years ago, nice healthy fish. Good weight and broad body. Got it while trolling for crappie in about 15' of water. I know people say they do well. I need to follow them around and find out their secrets. But just how do you know who they are?


----------



## lemanjoe (Mar 14, 2010)

I had caught a 24 inch wall two years ago too. I will post a pic a little later today. I have never heard or seen any fish of any size to come in the recent days.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sonar said:


> Honest question,Joe,,,I ask ,,,is that a fact,that NO walleye breed in Ohio lakes??? I'm pretty sure that they do,, & I'm really not trying to single you out, or "spot"you ,,,,but, I am of the thought that they do, you know, the nets that ODNR put out in the spring,aren't they for harvest of milt&eggs?from the potentially breeders,,, and again I'm not picking at you ,just a 'lil blurry..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


They certainly have breders in Pymatunig. Check out the Hatchery the first Saturday in April.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I grew up fishing this lake,there are walleye's in there!However I'm not sure how many if any reproduce in that lake but it does indeed get stocked.I gave up on it because my main way of fishing for them was trolling 14 to 16 ft of water.The problem I ran into was I couldn't get my lures down to them with out hooking a white perch first.Don't even get me started on pulling crawlers!!!!That an impossibility in that lake.Good luck on finding them and let us know if you crack the code!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh there's walleyes in LaDue. Big ones and smaller ones also. ALWAYS were. Mite be dating myself but I used to ride my bike there. This is back before they even allowed boats on it. Old Ray Cross had the only bait shop around there.
I've posted before about how to catch them and even some spots that were good to me. 
Still think there's no walleyes? Just walk that 422 causeway the second week of ice off at night.
You also mite want to try trolling the outside edges of some of the deeper weed beds at night. Tieing on a F18 Rapala with a few split shot would help also the HJ 14 works at times.
Don't give up,,,,,,, there in there!!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

the eyes in ladue are tough to catch but they are always shallower than you would think leeches in the weeds works for me look for little pockets in shaded weeds around 5-10feet good luck


----------



## lemanjoe (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a picture of the 24 inch LaDue Wall from two years ago (cooked), the only wall that I ever caught there. Sorry, I have misplaced a picture of the "whole" fish.
Like I mentioned before, I caught this beast right by the dam on the rappala perch-shad and it was before they outlawed the dam area.

Joe


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

lemanjoe said:


> White perch can eat all the walleyes eggs they want. Walleyes do not breed in any of the OH lakes, but stocked.
> I do not have any problems keeping or/and eating white perch. I know how to cook them.
> 
> Joe


I fish deep 55'-65' strip pits where the walleye reproduce.Walleye prefer shallower water to spawn which the Ohio reservoirs have.There might not be any large reproduction rates going on in any of them, but they do spawn in the inland lakes............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Oh there's walleyes in LaDue. Big ones and smaller ones also. ALWAYS were. Mite be dating myself but I used to ride my bike there. This is back before they even allowed boats on it. Old Ray Cross had the only bait shop around there.
> I've posted before about how to catch them and even some spots that were good to me.
> Still think there's no walleyes? Just walk that 422 causeway the second week of ice off at night.
> You also mite want to try trolling the outside edges of some of the deeper weed beds at night. Tieing on a F18 Rapala with a few split shot would help also the HJ 14 works at times.
> Don't give up,,,,,,, there in there!!!!!!


You are 100% correct. The night spring bite at LaDue produces some very large 30"+ fish.................Mark


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)

Walleye are present all year long in the MAUMEE and SANDUSKY RIVERS in relatively low numbers; however, the number of walleye dramatically increases during annual spawning runs up these tributaries from Lake Erie. A variety of factors trigger the spawning run including: water temperature, river flow, and photoperiod (hours of daylight). Walleye spawning occurs anytime from mid-March through mid-April, but frequently the peak activity occurs the last week of March through the second week of April. Walleye spawn when water temperatures range from 42°F to 52° F. High river flows will also increase the number of walleye in the river, especially if river temperatures are warmer than Lake Erie temperatures


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

lemanjoe said:


> White perch can eat all the walleyes eggs they want. Walleyes do not breed in any of the OH lakes, but stocked.
> I do not have any problems keeping or/and eating white perch. I know how to cook them.
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe- Howz about sharin yer recipe? I'm headed there tomorrow and I'm sure to catch a bucket of em.


----------

